# Souci de facturation avec Free



## pRETENDER (6 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour!

J'ai actuellement un problème assez chiant - surtout pour mes parents. J'ai donc une freebox, tout ce qu'il y a de plus normale - c'est à dire complètement instable - avec la téléphonie. Et depuis le 28 octobre - je viens à peine de m'en rendre compte, en fait - il se trouve que Free me facture des communications avec des "numéros spéciaux". Ca vient par rafales, assez aléatoirement. Les numéros sont au nombre de trois, et se répetent souvent plusieurs fois de suite, puis pause de quelques jours, puis ca revient - je vous lis ma facture là.

J'en arrive à une enquête pour le moins palpitante.

Ce sont les numéros suivants : 0899707053 - 0899780015 - 0821209034 - 0899782525.

J'ai tenté d'appeler directement ces numéros. Je suis tombé sur une boîte vocale dans deux cas. _Frogplanet_ et _Mobyquid_, qui se sont révélés être des numéros facturant la recherche de films sur internet - en gros, tu paie le temps que tu regarde le catalogue, je suis tombé sur une condamnation judiciaire à ce sujet - pour _Frogplanet_ ; et un moyen de reconnaissance musicale des titres diffusés à la radio, pour l'autre.

J'ai aussi recoupé les horaires avec les emplois du temps des membres de ma famille, et chacun a au moins un alibi au moment d'un des appels. Je penche donc pour un virus. J'ai aussi vérifié toutes les installations au jour du 28 octobre, au cas où. Rien de probant. Et mon historique de navigation ne remonte pas assez loin pour essayer d'établir des corrélations entre sites et appels.

Voilà tout, ca nous revient déjà à plus de 150 euros en trois mois, et j'aimerais trouver d'autres solutions que celles de la hotline free, c'est à dire des solutions, quoi.

Merci de prendre 5 minutes pour me répondre, si vous avez une idée !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2006)

l'idée serait d'aller raler
-free (via la console faq rikiki ( textes trop court , temps de réponse aléatoire)
-les forums specialisés Free
le plus lié à free....aduf http://www.aduf.org/
le plus mac macadsl http://forum.macadsl.com/

et un très actif lefreenaute http://www.lefreenaute.net/
( il y a eu freeks , mais est en énorme déclin, parfois des jours de posts  sans réponse)
les neswgroup free ( de la serie proxad.free ) tres lus par les gens de free
-hotline en dernier rcours


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Janvier 2006)

pRETENDER a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai actuellement un problème assez chiant - surtout pour mes parents. J'ai donc une freebox, tout ce qu'il y a de plus normale - c'est à dire complètement instable - avec la téléphonie. Et depuis le 28 octobre - je viens à peine de m'en rendre compte, en fait - il se trouve que Free me facture des communications avec des "numéros spéciaux". Ca vient par rafales, assez aléatoirement. Les numéros sont au nombre de trois, et se répetent souvent plusieurs fois de suite, puis pause de quelques jours, puis ca revient - je vous lis ma facture là.



Bonjour, 
as tu un réseau WIFI ? Et si oui, comment est il protégé ?

En gros : si tu as un réseau WIFI, es tu certain qu'un voisin indélicat n'utilise pas ce réseau pour se connecter à des sites payants ?


----------



## LeProf (6 Janvier 2006)

mleroux a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> as tu un réseau WIFI ? Et si oui, comment est il protégé ?
> 
> En gros : si tu as un réseau WIFI, es tu certain qu'un voisin indélicat n'utilise pas ce réseau pour se connecter à des sites payants ?



Je ne pense pas que ca ai un rapport car la téléphonie par VOIP ne passe pas par le Wifi.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Janvier 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que ca ai un rapport car la téléphonie par VOIP ne passe pas par le Wifi.



Disais cela car il parle de site payants pour la recherche de films.

Pour la voix sur IP, je ne sais pas avec Free (Au Luxembourg, ça n'existe pas) mais avec Skype qui est bel et bien de la voix sur IP, ça passe très bien en WIFI.


----------



## LeProf (6 Janvier 2006)

mleroux a dit:
			
		

> mais avec Skype qui est bel et bien de la voix sur IP, ça passe très bien en WIFI.



exact, je n'avais pas pensé à cela car je ne l'utilise pas .... bien vu


----------



## pRETENDER (7 Janvier 2006)

Et bien, je viens de débrancher la carte WiFi, que j'avais sans m'en servir. Peut être la solution ! Merci !


----------

